# Is Sulfer water safe?



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I am going to be moveing into a house that we bought but the water has sulfer in it. Is it going to be safe for my plants and fish? Or should I carry water from my moms house? Or is there something I can add or do to the water to make it safe if its not.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

That rather depends upon the amount of sulphur. If this water is from the district (as opposed to a private well) I would expect the water board knows the amount of sulphur and it is safe. Of course, safe for humans doesn't mean safe for fish. But it means the amount is likely to be minimal.

Sulphur is a macro-nutrient for live plants, and it is contained in many fertilizers for aquarium plants. Hiscock says sulphur in its raw form is toxic and should never be introduced into the aquarium. From my reading of Walstad I gather sulphur is not classed as a "metal" as in heavy metals. I have never had reason to ask Seachem or other manufacturers about sulphur detoxification by Prime and such water conditioners that normally handle "heavy metals," and plants have the ability of take up heavy metals. "Take up" means detoxify, not assimilate as a nutrient.

I would suggest you contact the water board (again assuming this is municipal water) and find out the numbers and get their comments. We can go from there.

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

It is well water not municipal water. Now what?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> It is well water not municipal water. Now what?


I would have a sample tested by a lab. Before I drank any of it myself, as well as before using it for fish. Could be other substances in it too. Iron, zinc, copper are often present in well water. In her book Diana Walstad mentions her own well water being high in metals (zinc I think) and having to be treated before use in fish tanks. Iron is common. Also, you'll want to know the hardness.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok I will have to see if I can find a lab around here that can test it. The landlord had a problem with a trouble maker here in the park that said the water was causeing her to have kidney stones and the state did come out and check the water and they said it was fine for people but I don't know about fish. What kind of lab would do water test?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> Ok I will have to see if I can find a lab around here that can test it. The landlord had a problem with a trouble maker here in the park that said the water was causeing her to have kidney stones and the state did come out and check the water and they said it was fine for people but I don't know about fish. What kind of lab would do water test?


I don't know, never having to do this. If you can track down the office that did the previous testing, that may tell you something; you basically want to know what is in the water, and how much. If others are drinking the water with no issues, and subject to the verification that the previous tests turned up no issues, any substance is likely to be minimal. Metals would be handled by the water conditioner. It's the sulphur I know nothing about.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok I will talk to the landlord tonight maybe he can give me there number or maybe even better he may have a print out or something of the test results.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> Ok I will talk to the landlord tonight maybe he can give me there number or maybe even better he may have a print out or something of the test results.


Yes, and while we're waiting for that, I have contacted Seachem to ask if Prime handles sulphur; that may help us too.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you Byron as always you are so helpful. I called last night and left a message for the landlord hopefully I will here something back today from him.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Below is the response from Seachem:

Hello Byron,
Thanks for the question. The presence of hydrogen sulfide 
(not elemental sulfur) in groundwater is common. Prime 
will not reduce this in the water. There are a few options 
for treatment of hydrogen sulfide. One option is to use a 
filtration system to remove it. We make a Reverse Osmosis 
unit along with a Carbon KDF filter which will remove 
Hydrogen Sulfide from the water. Here is a link to these 
products for further review:

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Pinnacle.html
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/ROCartridges.html

Chlorination of the water using bleach is also an option 
for removing hydrogen sulfide. The bleach will oxidize the 
hydrogen sulfide and produce solid elemental sulfur. 
However, the particulate should then be removed by passing 
the water through an activated carbon filter.
An additional option would be to run the water through 
Granular Ferric Oxide (GFO) media which is marketed as a 
phosphate remover in the aquarium industry. These will 
also convert the hydrogen sulfide to solid elemental 
sulfur.

I hope this information was helpful and please let us know 
if we can assist further.​I would suggest the first thing is to ascertain the results of that earlier test. I don't know how much sulphur fish can tolerate, compared to how much is safe for humans, or if there is even a difference.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have not heard back from the landlord yet but I did talk to a few of the neighbors one of which just happens to keep fish. She has a 55 gallon with community tropical fish and she says she has never had any problems with her tank. She does not do anything special to the water such as haveing a special filtering system just does the water changes and stuff like we all do. So I am hopeing that means everything will be fine. She invited me in and her tank was very nice lots of plants and driftwood. She has lived here for 6 years. Thats a good sign right?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> I have not heard back from the landlord yet but I did talk to a few of the neighbors one of which just happens to keep fish. She has a 55 gallon with community tropical fish and she says she has never had any problems with her tank. She does not do anything special to the water such as haveing a special filtering system just does the water changes and stuff like we all do. So I am hopeing that means everything will be fine. She invited me in and her tank was very nice lots of plants and driftwood. She has lived here for 6 years. Thats a good sign right?


Yes, I was hoping that the sulphur is minimal. Plants need sulphur, it is a macro-nutrient, but as I am not a botanist or chemist I don't know how plants handle the "sulphur" that is in the water as I don't kown enough about the form it takes. But a successful planted tank after several years running would suggest to me that there is no issue.

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats what I was hopeing you would say. I will move the tanks slowly one at a time starting with the smallest just to make sure there are no issues. Thank you again Byron for all your help.


----------

